# Frankfurt Auto Show 2009



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Held once every two years the Frankfurt Auto Show IAA (Internationale Automobil Ausstellung) is the largest in the industry. This year's show promises a long list of production cars, concept cars and alternative fuel models like hybrids and electric cars. Highlights from this year's show include the expected unveilings of the Audi R8 Spyder, Mercedes SLS AMG, 2010 Porsche Turbo, 2010 Porsche GT3 RS, Rolls-Royce Ghost, Lexus LF-Ch Concept, Toyota Prius PHV Concept, MINI Coupe Concept, Ferrari 458 Italia, Maserati GranCabrio, Hyundai Tucson, BMW Vision EfficientDynamics Concept and more. 

More: *Frankfurt Auto Show 2009* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

Held once every two years the Frankfurt Auto Show IAA (Internationale Automobil Ausstellung) is the largest in the industry. If there’s anything the Germans are known more for than bratwurst and beer, it’s finely engineered vehicles. From Volkswagen to BMW, from Mercedes to Porsche, the German automakers take center stage at the Frankfurt Motor Show. We’ll update this preview page with developing stories about which models are expected to make their world debut in Germany. 
thank you for your information


----------

